
NoteSlate /// intuitively simple monochrome paper alike tablet device - mmavnn
http://noteslate.com/
======
joezydeco
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2180623>

~~~
mcav
This is different than the original post. They've really fleshed out the
website; two weeks ago, it looked like a fake. Now, it looks like a more
legitimate product than before.

(Of course, a thorough website doesn't prove anything.)

~~~
joezydeco
All I see is a bunch of HyperShot photorenderings.

